# I haven't had sex since ___________ and it makes me feel _____________ !



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't had sex since no idea and it's making me feel depressed and pathetic.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

I haven't had sex, since I'm not sure what it is in the first place, and it makes me feel very confused.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

I haven't had sex since November 2011 and it makes me disappointed that I haven't been able to pair myself up with someone worth sticking to long enough to make a relationship sexual.


----------



## easyvision (Jun 11, 2012)

I havn't had sex since I recorded over her movie the notebook. makes me feel confused, everyone likes transformers.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

August 2011. I don't really mind because weightlifting/runner's high > sex.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't had sex at all and I'm in a hurry to change that.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

easyvision said:


> I havn't had sex since I recorded over her movie the notebook. makes me feel confused, everyone likes transformers.


Wow. What a bitch. I'd dump her. I'm pretty sure one can purchase the movie again. I think she forgets that withholding sex means she doesn't get sex either.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't had sex since an hour ago and it makes me feel serene.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

*I haven't had sex since __the early 1990s__ and it makes me feel __meh__ !*


----------



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't had sex since ever and it makes me feel like I don't care XD.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

I haven't had sex since two weeks ago and it makes me feel alternately antsy and totally fine. 

"Whatever."
"NEED SEX."
"Whatever."
"NEED. SEX." *pterodactyl noise*

*attacks Tokyo*


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't had sex since May 2011. It makes me feel frustrated, but also relieved, because the last person I had sex with was possibly the most horrible lay on the face of the earth. xP


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> I haven't had sex at all and I'm in a hurry to change that.


 Oh, tell us more.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> I haven't had sex at all and I'm in a hurry to change that.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Where was this thread when I was sexually frustrated :tongue:

2011 was a quiet year.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

I haven't had sex at all and it makes me feel indifferent and I'm not in a rush to change that


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

devoid said:


> Oh, tell us more.


What do you want to know?


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> What do you want to know?


I think she was kidding.


----------



## Sheena20 (May 10, 2012)

missushoney said:


> I haven't had sex since April and it makes me feel alright since I don't have a boyfriend right now. I've tried the one night stands and concluded that no sex is better than horrible sex.


Too bad you couldn't find out whether the person was good in that sack or not before actually sleeping with them eh?? lol


----------



## Sheena20 (May 10, 2012)

hahaha this is a funny thread

I haven't had sex since Sunday and I'm okay with that because I'll be having sex again tomorrow


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I haven't had sex in three months and it makes me feel empowerd and in control of my own life again!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I haven't had sex ever. I trust how I feel is obvious


okay, I'll tell you. it makes me feel extremely lonely and sometimes I want to cry :crying:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Just for the spirit of the thread

I haven't had sex since the penultimate Tuesday and it's making me even more trigger happy than usual!


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I haven't had sex since last weekend, and it makes me feel mildly frustrated that @Onomatopoeia's answer is better.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I haven't had sex since last February and it makes me feel droopy. :sad:


----------



## aMUSEme (Nov 6, 2011)

2001, patient and anxious at the same time.


----------



## TheseDays (Jun 11, 2012)

I haven't had sex _ever_ and it makes me feel like a bit of a freak.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't even remember. Thyroid disease killed anything like a sex drive I may once have had. I think it was prior to 2011. And it makes me feel apathetic.

2011 was a very bad year.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

I havent had sex since June 21st‚ it coukd change but sex with random people got boring, now I just want to find someone who can have an adventurous, wild sexual life with me. Besides that I just suffer building up for the time being


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

I havent had sex since mid May about 2 weeks before I broke up with my girlfriend and it makes me well abit horny cause I like sex but im ok this time i want to wait till marriage when i meet my next girlfriend.


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't had sex in my life, and it makes me glad, because I'm pretty sure I'd be a nympho


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

2 hours ago, sated though strangely energized


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't had sex since this morning, and it makes me impatient for tonight. :wink:


----------



## The Healer of Souls (Jul 13, 2012)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> I haven't had sex at all and I'm not in a hurry to change that.


Ditto


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I haven't had sex since almost 3 weeks ago, and I feel fine. It was fun but empty and meaningless.


----------



## 29885 (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never been sexual with anyone. Most of the time it doesn't make me feel any certain way, I can function just fine as it is. However, some days when I don't have the energy to reguide my self-pity into more productive thoughts I start feeling rather lonely. I long for that physical closeness. I want to touch, taste and smell her, make her moan and convulse from pleasure. My need to please is far more taxing than the need to be pleased.


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

I haven't had sex in several months, and it makes me feel nothing in particular. I've never had meaningful sex in my life.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Haven't had sex since last month and I don't care.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't had sex since March and it's making me feel fine. It was rubbish anyways.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't had sex since mid may ish.

It was ongoing for about a month only to satisfy a base need... I broke it off because he was trying to play shit with me and it was annoying. Also he mentioned something about being emotionally unstable and date rape drugs came up in conversation more than a few times... 

It makes me feel like I want a woman instead.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I haven't had sex since last August when I dropped my sex buddy. I can get laid if I want to but I'm holding out for something meaningful. Sometimes I feel frustrated, but more for the lack of meaningful psychological connection than anything else.


----------



## Damien (May 25, 2012)

_I haven't had sex since April and it makes me long human touch._


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

since 2 days ago and it makes me feel like it's gonna happen again very soon.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Siren said:


> *I haven't had sex since ___________ and it makes me feel _____________ ! *
> 
> Masturbation does not count as sex in this thread only.
> 
> ...


"I haven't had sex since March and it makes me feel irritable and pissed off" but I'm not telling what year... hmm... or even what decade. I remember already having a sexual yearning for a cartoon character back when I was 4-5 years old and actresses when I was 8, though I didn't understand it then.
While I don't have the shyness I had as a teenager, I can no longer do small=talk for more than a couple of minutes before losing all interest despite of what might be at stake (getting laid). Last summer a couple of single moms in their late 30s showed interest but with all the complications with their kids around and their expectations being more long term...
As a teenager I did learn to flirt (an INTJ flirting?!?) but I couldn't take it beyond that without alcohol. Now it would be in poor taste for an "old" man to flirt with women on the street.
I would have been better off asexual. All the time wasted on planning and perhaps executing failed pursuits could have been used doing something more useful and productive... gaining knowledge, more business adventures, etc.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Since February when I stopped seeing my FWB. 

I've been on dates and what-not, but my stance is:



bromide said:


> I can get laid if I want to but I'm holding out for something meaningful. Sometimes I feel frustrated, but more for the lack of meaningful psychological connection than anything else.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

INFantP said:


> I haven't had sex in my life, and it makes me glad, because I'm pretty sure I'd be a nympho






 ??

I've never had sex and i'm starting to wonder if maybe i've went about this the wrong way /i'm a doctor i'm supposed to help people/.

slashed out part is something that just popped into my head from a game


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I haven't had sex since my last relationship, which was in 2008. My stance on it is that I'm not really interested in having sex with someone I'm not in a relationship with (and seeing as how all of the potential relationships I've had since have never quite launched... well, it just means I go without!). Which _really_ works against me, since I am quite sexual and get the urge to have sex at least once a day. *facepalm*


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I haven't gotten over how awful this thread makes me feel!


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Monday, anxious


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

I haven't had sex in this lifetime and it makes me feel indifferent.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

Since Monday, and I can't think of anything except mounting her in the most primal way possible. I hope we can move in together soon.


----------



## Sander (Apr 24, 2012)

I haven't had sex since my existence and it makes me feel inclined to post my frustration in this thread!



Not that I really want it though, I'd rather have a good relationship but I haven't had that either.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't had sex in about a month and it has been making my body rather annoyed with me. :/ I'm starting to get to the point of spontaneous orgasms, which is never pleasant. But I don't even feel like masturbating. I've realized that sex has only ever been destructive to my life and I'm tired of the emotional confusion. I'll probably have to masturbate again soon, but as to sex... uhg. I don't even know.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't had sex since this afternoon and it's making me feel annoyed because neither of us got to finish.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I haven't had sex ever and it makes me feel horribly unattractive, unappealing, and unloved.

:sad:


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I haven't had sex ever and it makes me feel horribly unattractive, unappealing, and unloved.
> 
> :sad:


*seconded*


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

I havent had sex in over a year and at first I was lonely but know its making me feel kind of empty but still functional.


----------



## WildImagineer (Jan 25, 2013)

I haven't had sex May 2012, and it makes me feel, not sad, but craving. I enjoy sex, but I'm bad at talking to girls and bad at sex. I don't think I mind not having sex too much, but a nice girlfriend would be great.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

I haven't had sex since the beginning of April and it makes me feel blergh, I'm okay just a little dirty minded!


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

1 year and 4 months and it makes me feel....it doesn't make me feel anything.

I'm attractive, in good shape (ran 10 miles on Saturday), and good at sex.

I waited a long time to have sex, so not having it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

1 month...meh. 

I always think I want sex; then when I get it, it's like, "I so could've done something else"

I can't do the hookup scene; I get so detatched...


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I haven't had sex since yesterday morning, and it makes me feel pretty horny.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I haven't had sex since four hours ago, and I'm so upset over my job search that I don't really care about sex anymore and only do it to make my boyfriend happy.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

I haven't had sex since Thursday and it makes me feel nothing. I can go without sex for a long time.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I haven't had sex since 2012 and it makes me feel rejected because my boyfriend doesn't want to have sex even though we've been dating for 10 months.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

I haven't had sex since ever and it makes me feel like I need to get a girlfriend. Not specifically for the sex, though it'd be nice.


----------



## dalex (May 26, 2012)

The amount of dudes not getting any consistent action is very depressing.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

We're too busy posting on PerC to occupy ourselves with getting laid.


----------



## datMBTIguy (Oct 31, 2012)

TheOwl said:


> I haven't had sex since 2012 and it makes me feel rejected because my boyfriend doesn't want to have sex even though we've been dating for 10 months.


Not even making a joke here, but consider the possibility that he watches porn and jacks off too much.

I'm serious, it's a real thing.


----------



## dalex (May 26, 2012)

Any investment towards women is a waste of time bro. Unless she indicates some form of coy, or eager interest, I wouldn't even bother. I've heard of stories where these PUA guys have spent an incredulous amount of time approaching women, and yet barely get laid one or two times after hundreds of rejections. Paul Janka whom is incredibly handsome, Harvard educated, and is good with women, only has a success ratio of 10 percent. Those numbers are not good at all. It's better well spent on lifting, studying, and other manly hobbies one could come up with.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

datMBTIguy said:


> Not even making a joke here, but consider the possibility that he watches porn and jacks off too much.
> 
> I'm serious, it's a real thing.


I know he watches porn, but I don't think that's why.
He accepts blowjobs, and we do anal. He just doesn't want to lose his "virginity" or "ruin" his life. He's not religious at all and also knows that I'm on birth control and have been tested for diseases, so I don't really get it.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

TheOwl said:


> I know he watches porn, but I don't think that's why.
> He accepts blowjobs, and we do anal. He just doesn't want to lose his "virginity" or "ruin" his life. He's not religious at all and also knows that I'm on birth control and have been tested for diseases, so I don't really get it.


Annnnnnnd you put up with this? 




Alrighty then. 




I haven't had sex since yesterday's quickie. And I feel....? Okay?


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't had sex since the end of May and I don't care. The sex was pretty good, it always is, but it's just. There's someone else I wish I could be doing, but I can't, so I feel frustrated.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

TheOwl said:


> I know he watches porn, but I don't think that's why.
> He accepts blowjobs, and we do anal. He just doesn't want to lose his "virginity" or "ruin" his life. He's not religious at all and also knows that I'm on birth control and have been tested for diseases, so I don't really get it.


Lol, you friggin' kidding me right? What a hypocrite! He can stick it up your ass (which is utterly disgusting btw but that is just my personal view on anal) like it's no biggie but doing it the way it is intended to be is something he can't do. You're already on birth control pills so don't give me that crap about wasting sperm and life. The guy watches porn as well so he is no saint. Ruining his life, what a joke...

Maybe he is gay and if so, maybe *he* might not be even aware of that? I am not trying to insult you or him here, this could just be a possibility you haven't considered yet.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> Lol, you friggin' kidding me right? What a hypocrite! He can stick it up your ass (which is utterly disgusting btw but that is just my personal view on anal) like it's no biggie but doing it the way it is intended to be is something he can't do. You're already on birth control pills so don't give me that crap about wasting sperm and life. The guy watches porn as well so he is no saint. Ruining his life, what a joke...
> 
> Maybe he is gay and if so, maybe *he* might not be even aware of that? I am not trying to insult you or him here, this could just be a possibility you haven't considered yet.


It's nothing about wasting sperm. I don't know why you would think either of us see wasting sperm as an issue, considering we only do things that have no chance of me getting pregnant.
I think he puts too much value on "virginity". He wants it to be special and with the right person and uses the whole "I don't want to get you pregnant and ruin my life" thing as an excuse. I think what he's mostly afraid of is losing his "virginity" to someone he's not completely sure he'll be with forever. However, why he thinks having anal sex doesn't count as losing one's virginity is beyond me. 

As for your other point, he says he's bisexual. He does seem very attracted to me, and I don't know why he'd fake that if he's already comfortable telling people he's bisexual.

Also, I've told him I'm okay with him watching porn as long as he never chooses it over me.


----------



## dalex (May 26, 2012)

You should leave this ungrateful bastard, man if I had girlfriend I would be doing all kinds of sugar walls actions. Let him know how you feel, and if he keeps burning you, drop him like a dirty diaper. I stopped watching porn because I became hooked on it, and could no longer be aroused by regular women. I don't regret my decision, girls seem much more appealing after I quit.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

TheOwl said:


> It's nothing about wasting sperm. I don't know why you would think either of us see wasting sperm as an issue, considering we only do things that have no chance of me getting pregnant.
> I think he puts too much value on "virginity". He wants it to be special and with the right person and uses the whole "I don't want to get you pregnant and ruin my life" thing as an excuse. I think what he's mostly afraid of is losing his "virginity" to someone he's not completely sure he'll be with forever. However, why he thinks having anal sex doesn't count as losing one's virginity is beyond me.
> 
> As for your other point, he says he's bisexual. He does seem very attracted to me, and I don't know why he'd fake that if he's already comfortable telling people he's bisexual.
> ...


Sounds like a weird story to me...I mean, what if he has anal sex with a guy, isn't this the same as losing your virginity? People's views on sex change over the years anyway. I have made out with more than a 100 women (I really have no idea how many) but I have kissed only two women in the last 3 years since it became something special to me or something. However, I have always been very picky with who I sleep with though. Trust me, that number is lower than most people expect. I just followed my gut feeling and can't be explained rationally I suppose.

Oh well, I prefer to keep things simple and honest. You meet a girl, you share something and then you move on again or not. All my exes were the right women at the wrong time and the wrong women at the right time but it was all good and an interesting learning experience, it just depends on how you look back at it I suppose. What is the right woman or right guy anyway? As long as I can still look at myself in the mirror without any regrets and shame, then I'm fine with all the rest of it.

I wish you all the best though.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> Sounds like a weird story to me...I mean, what if he has anal sex with a guy, isn't this the same as losing your virginity? People's views on sex change over the years anyway. I have made out with more than a 100 women (I really have no idea how many) but I have kissed only two women in the last 3 years since it became something special to me or something. However, I have always been very picky with who I sleep with though. Trust me, that number is lower than most people expect. I just followed my gut feeling and can't be explained rationally I suppose.
> 
> Oh well, I prefer to keep things simple and honest. You meet a girl, you share something and then you move on again or not. All my exes were the right women at the wrong time and the wrong women at the right time but it was all good and an interesting learning experience, it just depends on how you look back at it I suppose. What is the right woman or right guy anyway? As long as I can still look at myself in the mirror without any regrets and shame, then I'm fine with all the rest of it.
> 
> I wish you all the best though.


Thanks for sharing your opinion. I feel the same way about sex and am not a perfectionist like he is. No one I've had sex with was the right one for me, and that's okay because I didn't know it at the time and ended up learning some new things.

When he told me he considered himself still a virgin, I just accepted that that was his opinion and didn't try to refute him. Do you think it would be pointless, out-of-line, or manipulative to tell him I don't personally think he's a virgin?



dalex said:


> You should leave this ungrateful bastard, man if I had girlfriend I would be doing all kinds of sugar walls actions. Let him know how you feel, and if he keeps burning you, drop him like a dirty diaper. I stopped watching porn because I became hooked on it, and could no longer be aroused by regular women. I don't regret my decision, girls seem much more appealing after I quit.


I just don't know if it's worth leaving him over this one thing. 
He has told me he will have sex me eventually; he just wants to wait for the right moment. The thing is, the right moment may never come along since he's such a perfectionist and has placed so much value on virginity that he's not willing to take a risk.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

TheOwl said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion. I feel the same way about sex and am not a perfectionist like he is. No one I've had sex with was the right one for me, and that's okay because I didn't know it at the time and ended up learning some new things.
> 
> When he told me he considered himself still a virgin, I just accepted that that was his opinion and didn't try to refute him. Do you think it would be pointless, out-of-line, or manipulative to tell him I don't personally think he's a virgin?
> 
> ...


>_> <_<
Maybe you should have a really good night out and get him really drunk...
<_< >_>

(XD Bad advice is bad! )


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

RetroVortex said:


> >_> <_<
> Maybe you should have a really good night out and get him really drunk...
> <_< >_>
> 
> (XD Bad advice is bad! )


He hates alcohol. He's not a risk taker, remember? lol


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

TheOwl said:


> He hates alcohol. He's not a risk taker, remember? lol


But what if he didn't realise what he was drinking WAS alcohol... >;p 
XD


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

TheOwl said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion. I feel the same way about sex and am not a perfectionist like he is. No one I've had sex with was the right one for me, and that's okay because I didn't know it at the time and ended up learning some new things.
> 
> When he told me he considered himself still a virgin, I just accepted that that was his opinion and didn't try to refute him. Do you think it would be pointless, out-of-line, or manipulative to tell him I don't personally think he's a virgin?


I don't know what you should do. Anal sex and watching porn is something I consider to be more "bad" than having sex with a women based on sincere motives and intentions even if there is a chance that the relationship might end one day. Love is not pleasure so when does pleasure stop being pleasure when having sex? I think that you should approach this as objectively as possible so leave out personal gain. Some say it takes two, and I say it takes more sometimes.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't had sex since february 2009 and I don't feel like I need it... I was told that I was weird because of that xD


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Kyora said:


> I haven't had sex since february 2009 and I don't feel like I need it... I was told that I was weird because of that xD


It so annoying sometimes how some people can have an off switch for this kind of stuff! XD
(I'm normally ok, but sometimes I get randy as fuck (and all the blood in my head rushes into my pants! XD))


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Since November 2011. I just crossed paths with one of the most beautiful girls I've ever seen on the sidewalk and didn't say anything. Feel like killing myself now. This is my life


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

RetroVortex said:


> It so annoying sometimes how some people can have an off switch for this kind of stuff! XD
> (I'm normally ok, but sometimes I get randy as fuck (and all the blood in my head rushes into my pants! XD))


xD Well I'd like it to be on actually but it's off ^^' [I sometimes feel like a broken puppet]


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Kyora said:


> xD Well I'd like it to be on actually but it's off ^^' [I sometimes feel like a broken puppet]


I bet eventually you'll find someone who'll be able to turn you "on" again! XD


----------



## Ph0biA (Jun 29, 2013)

I haven't had sex since Friday and it's making me feel "meh".


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

hmm maybe two months ago and i feel kinda lonesome.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Some time like two years ago. Makes me aggressive. >.>


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I haven't had sex since my birthday (early June) and it makes me feel weird because it's not like I haven't wanted sex or couldn't get it but I'm too tired to be sexually aggressive lately and it's led to a very awkward dance of two bottoms between my girlfriend and me. :frustrating:


----------



## Imverypunny (Jul 2, 2013)

I haven't had sex in ages, My dry spout makes me competitive and I get more shit done


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

TheOwl said:


> I know he watches porn, but I don't think that's why.
> He accepts blowjobs, and we do anal. He just doesn't want to lose his "virginity" or "ruin" his life. He's not religious at all and also knows that I'm on birth control and have been tested for diseases, so I don't really get it.


Does he at least reciprocate with oral? I mean, if he's not comfortable with the act of coitus, that's one thing, but it's another if your sexual needs aren't being met.

Maybe he's one of those people hung up over the first time because he's afraid it will be embarrassing and you won't get off?


----------



## Imverypunny (Jul 2, 2013)

Off topic,I noticed that no sex for awhile makes men more aggressive and competitive in general. Primal survival of the fittest mate?


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Torai said:


> Does he at least reciprocate with oral? I mean, if he's not comfortable with the act of coitus, that's one thing, but it's another if your sexual needs aren't being met.
> 
> Maybe he's one of those people hung up over the first time because he's afraid it will be embarrassing and you won't get off?


Yes, he pleases me in every way that doesn't involve vaginal sex. I'm actually usually pretty content with how often he pleases me in other ways, but the fact that we haven't had vaginal sex just makes me feel like I'm not good enough for him (like vaginal sex is too "special" to be wasted on me). 

I think his biggest fear is that we'll have sex, I'll leave him, and he will have spent a "special" act (vaginal sex for the first time) on the wrong person like I "wasted" my first time with the wrong person (he feels I wasted it, not me). 
I talked to him yesterday, and I think I've convinced him that he's being a little silly, but he still wants to wait for a "special" day to do it. He hinted that we'll finally have sex on our anniversary/my birthday coming up in a couple months. I don't really give a crap about anniversaries and birthdays, but if it will make him happier, then whatever. I can wait a little longer.

Your last point is also certainly true for him. Since it will be our first time, I don't expect it to go perfectly. Since it will be our first time, he _needs _it to go perfectly.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

I haven't had sex since yesterday afternoon and it makes me feel both hopeful and anxious that our previous almost-two-week span of being too consumed with an onslaught of logistics to attend properly to sex may finally be over. 

And: If we can get the rest of the stuff out of storage without incident and home and unloaded relatively quickly tomorrow, we can get some more quality time. Please. Oh! And a real bed! Not that we need a bed but even so, yesterday I could feel the cheapie air mattress possibly dying and held back a bit because of it.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

Aquarian said:


> Oh! And a real bed! Not that we need a bed but even so, yesterday I could feel the cheapie air mattress possibly dying and held back a bit because of it.


The best sex doesn't need beds because it's outside.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

Nezaros said:


> The best sex doesn't need beds because it's outside.


Not enough privacy in my environs. And I'm, shall we say, sometimes kind of loud.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

Aquarian said:


> Not enough privacy in my environs. And I'm, shall we say, sometimes kind of loud.


I don't see the issue.

Please pay no attention to the man with the camera hiding in a tree.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.< I haven't had sex in more then 2 years and its making me feel horney all the time lol.

The plan is not to engage in any relationship as long as I haven't fixed my neurotic depression, plus I need my finances, because I'm building a house lol.

....still horny all the time thou..FFS!

-.- also masturbating has become meh...its boring?...because I don't feel satisfied at all by it


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

strangestdude said:


> I was in a sexless relationship for 4 years. (It started out medical on her part, but after enduring it for so long it became a habit even after the problem was pretty much resolved.)
> 
> I'd honestly advise you to either get counselling to resolve the issue, or end the relationship.
> 
> ...


He's hinted that he's ready for sex but needs to do it on a "special" day (probably our anniversary/my birthday in a couple months). I think I'm okay with that. 
I also think that once he loses his "virginity", he'll be much more comfortable with sex. It's not sex itself he has issue with; it's the prospect of messing up his first time that scares him.


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

TheOwl said:


> He's hinted that he's ready for sex but needs to do it on a "special" day (probably our anniversary/my birthday in a couple months). I think I'm okay with that.
> I also think that once he loses his "virginity", he'll be much more comfortable with sex. It's not sex itself he has issue with; it's the prospect of messing up his first time that scares him.


Personally, I'd try to get more than a hint. 'Hints' have plausible deniability. 

Designating a special day is possibly going to make his performance anxiety far worse.

That sounds like way too much fucking pressure for someone who is already deeply insecure about sex. But that's just my opinion.

However if you're content to wait, then that's all the matters.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

strangestdude said:


> Personally, I'd try to get more than a hint. 'Hints' have plausible deniability.
> 
> Designated a special day is possibly going to make his performance anxiety far worse.
> 
> ...


He should be ok once he fucks up the first time (pun intended).


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> I actually had a similar experience with a friend, who is a lesbian. We were close friends at the time, but she wanted it to be something more, and as I was still trying to get a grasp on what I wanted, I allowed touch to move into areas I hadn't actually wanted... partly because i was figuring things out, and partly that I was afraid I'd lose even the experience of touch if I drew hard boundaries.


Same with me (about not wanting to lose the touch if I drew hard boundaries.)



> There was a positive in that I learned I really wasn't a lesbian and (at best) if I was bi, I was heavily slanted towards men in terms of sex; but it created some confusion in our relationship that I wish had not occurred. it was obvious to me quickly that I just wanted the touch and feeling close to another physical body, not really sexual contact with my friend at all.


Our respective experiences have an interesting parallel! My situation was with a man and it showed me in no uncertain terms that I had no interest in men sexually. He even asked me afterward, "Were you wishing I was a woman?" and the answer was - actually, yes.

And I feel like that connection was just lost after this whole thing. He had very rigid ideas about sex and even though I told him upfront that I was not interested in a relationship, he still had this thing about whether I was going to be his girlfriend, meet his parents etc. He even expressed dismay that he wasn't "in love" with me after we had sex. For my part, I would have been quite distressed had he been in love with me, so it worked for me. But he got very weird afterward - wouldn't touch me at ALL, wouldn't sit near me, really closed off and it actually hurt a fair amount because he was the first person I opened up to during a difficult time and wow look at me I'm rambling!



> I posted that about a year ago, and I still haven't had sex nor touch, and I definitely am craving those things (and not necessarily in the same package).


I hear you! And sending wishes for the dry spell to break. You most certainly deserve it and have a lot to offer in reciprocity in terms of human connection.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

strangestdude said:


> Personally, I'd try to get more than a hint. 'Hints' have plausible deniability.
> 
> Designating a special day is possibly going to make his performance anxiety far worse.
> 
> ...


He said it would be before the holiday season, and the only "special" day I can think of before then is our anniversary/my birthday. If it comes to be Halloween, and we still haven't done it, then I'll ask him what's up.

I think he's putting unnecessary pressure on himself too, but there's nothing I can do about it. He won't settle for less than perfect until less than perfect inevitably happens.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Aquarian said:


> Our respective experiences have an interesting parallel! My situation was with a man and it showed me in no uncertain terms that I had no interest in men sexually. He even asked me afterward, "Were you wishing I was a woman?" and the answer was - actually, yes.


I think the experience can be educational. I just never wanted to hurt someone else; then again, I had tried to draw firmer lines with my friend, but she was pushing on them for her own interests, so I can't really take responsibility for that part. I realized at one point that she really expected to 'win me over' if she just kept pushing, and we had a pretty blunt, loud fight one night after which she finally accepted I wasn't interested.



> And I feel like that connection was just lost after this whole thing. He had very rigid ideas about sex and even though I told him upfront that I was not interested in a relationship, he still had this thing about whether I was going to be his girlfriend, meet his parents etc. He even expressed dismay that he wasn't "in love" with me after we had sex. For my part, I would have been quite distressed had he been in love with me, so it worked for me. But he got very weird afterward - wouldn't touch me at ALL, wouldn't sit near me, really closed off and it actually hurt a fair amount because he was the first person I opened up to during a difficult time and wow look at me I'm rambling!


Lol. Well, it's probably just nice to talk to someone who has had parallel experiences. 

Life. yeesh. it's quite the journey, isn't it? people can try to give you answers ahead of time, but the sheer act of living kind of throws the guidebook in the trash; we each have to figure it out as we go.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Aqualung said:


> I haven't had sex since 2010! and it makes me feel like exploding! I'm married. I may as well be a monk.:angry: I guess 3 years of celibacy would demand an explanation; She said "no" to premarital sex, so that was a roll of the dice. Then I learn she doesn't like sex & is so passive, noiseless & racked with guilt that it's not enjoyable for me either. We "went through the motions" when she wanted babies & I felt like a cow at a milking machine, that was turned off. Anyway, thoughts of sex with ex girlfriends have drifted through my mind a million times over the years. Do I feel just a little trapped & resentful? Honestly, yes.


I can see how you would feel like that. Have you looked into tantra or sex therapy? Maybe your wife has been sexually abused? It sounds like your marriage is important to both of you and so maybe you can find a solution for both of you.


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

I haven't had sex ever and it makes me feel embarrassed and curious

Not that I haven't had a few opportunities I just think I'm still too young

when were you're guys' first times?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

17 3/4. lt wasn't perfect but l wasn't idealizing it.

l think l allowed myself to believe l was really losing it ''properly'' around 19, simply because that was the first time l felt like l really enjoyed it and the other person.

But, l don't think giving it up if you aren't 150% is really something that leaves a long term blow to the psyche. Sex is funny that way lol.

Edit: answer to above post:kitteh:


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

19. Unexpected. It kind of just happened and I went with it.

I wished later my first time hadn't been in that situation but with someone I cared about. Oh well.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

since February. I'M GONNA EXPLODE DAMNIT!!! :angry:


----------



## hahalol (Aug 16, 2012)

I haven't had sex since mid-2011. I wonder if I remember how.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I never had sex at all and it makes me feel a bit embarrassed. I know many more guys my age or younger get more action and it is not fair, to be honest. I also would like intimate physical touch, but has not had luck communicating those sort of things because I would find it a bit awkward. I have not had much luck with with online dating. If I were to have sex with a woman, it would have to be with someone I care about and someone who cares for me more than a friend. The woman would have to be genuinely caring, physically warm and affirming for me to feel comfortable.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I haven't had sex since early 2011 and it makes me feel like I should call maintenance about my garbage disposal not working.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

I fooled around a bit in high school with my then-girlfriend. She didn't want to have sex until we'd been dating for a year and due to her extreme anxiety about getting pregnant we never really did. Which I was fine with, slightly disappointed but I was more concerned with pleasuring her than myself so it wasn't a big deal. Right now I just want to have a serious relationship with someone. Having sex is largely irrelevant.


----------



## Lazyhappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Since I went out only in my hot-pink G-string and star-trooper helmet and I'm feeling like a sassy woman
*snaps fingers in a Z and then giggles insanely*


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> since February. I'M GONNA EXPLODE DAMNIT!!! :angry:


I feel bad about teasing you now.


* *




I don't really. It actually makes it funnier.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

meltedsorbet said:


> I can see how you would feel like that. Have you looked into tantra or sex therapy? Maybe your wife has been sexually abused? It sounds like your marriage is important to both of you and so maybe you can find a solution for both of you.


She wouldn't be interested, sadly. As long as she can veg out in her comfort zone she's happy. I can't disturb that without her wrath. I think part of the problem is how she was raised. She thinks that sex for reproduction is ok but sex for pleasure is bad. Also, her energy level; she has absolutely no energy. Always complains how tired she is but does nothing about it. I bought her a $500 bicycle 4 months ago & she hasn't ridden it once. We've had numerous discussions about her health & possible solutions & it just upsets her. Her doctor pleads with her to exercise. It worries me. I didn't want to be a caretaker as much as I wanted to have a soul mate, but I'm kind of stuck. Sorry for the long rant. I probably need to get a counselor so I can just vent.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

Have you guys ever seen that movie _Legend of the Overfiend_? If you haven't had sex for 3,000 years and suddenly do again, the results will be something resembling a nuclear explosion, resulting in the death of your partner and your genitalia tearing apart the landscape.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Kito said:


> I feel bad about teasing you now.
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


just like me teasing you for *never* having sex makes it funnier :tongue:


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven't had sex since Sunday afternoon, and it makes me feel like slaughtering an entire shelter of kittens until I can see her again.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

since the last time I had sex and I feel...


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't had sex since...probably like 4 months ago. And it makes me feel frustrated but also more stable, 'cause I was getting sick of the meaninglessness.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Screams for Tina said:


> I haven't had sex since...probably like 4 months ago. And it makes me feel frustrated but also more stable, 'cause I was getting sick of the meaninglessness.





Screams for Tina said:


> 08-02-2017 01:38 AM : Finally had my old roomie's huge dick again. Wasn't sure I'd ever get it a second time. Fanfuckingtastic. At first I thought maybe I over-exaggerated the first time to the point where it wouldn't feel as good in the future but I was so wrong. I still feel hella good and it's already been an hour
> 
> I was pretty aggressive too and I'm so proud of that, because nothing would have happened otherwise & I'm usually pretty shy. I'm definitely getting better at taking what I want.


Less than 2 months, but Who's counting 

the longer it goes, the longer it feels like it's really been. Seems to be a universal.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

chad86tsi said:


> Less than 2 months, but Who's counting
> 
> the longer it goes, the longer it feels like it's really been. Seems to be a universal.


LOL. Yeah, it feels like way longer. Not sure how you happened to see that. But thanks, because I was curious about the actual amount of time it'd been/didn't feel like tracing it myself.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

I see everything ...


----------



## Hammerhand (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice to see old threads getting ressurected! I haven't had sex in a few years, makes me feel.. Victorious? (Feel free to correct me here)


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I haven't had sex since ever and it makes me feel nothing.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Last sex about a month ago. Feelings not effected by it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have not had sex since last week and it is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Sandpit Turtle said:


> I haven't had sex since ever and it makes me feel nothing.


As it should. Sex is kind of overrated. I only do it because I can't turn my ooga booga ape brain off.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't had sex since August of 2011 (I think...tbh it's such a distant memory that I'm not sure--I must have fretted about it enough in the past to remember the month and year though--lol).

It makes me feel sort of worried but also increasingly meh--I don't really care. I am mostly worried that I will never be in a relationship again in my life. And that makes me kind of sad to think about.

How is it still only 'about' five years. I feel like I'm stuck in time. So, I think it's been a long six years.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I hadn't had sex since August and it makes me feel like sex is fucking overrated just masturbate yourself and stop being idealistic thinking sex is awesome blah blah.


----------



## Darkest NiTe (Mar 3, 2013)

I haven't had sex since last December, and it makes me feel kinda strange....longest dry spell ever, but also, I do feel as if I've raised my standards in the past year. Otherwise, I'm feeling incredibly horny pretty much around the clock.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

Frankly, I haven't had sex in almost 3 years and I don't really care. You guys need hobbies.


----------

